# My tortoises & turtles



## Anfi (Jun 30, 2010)

I have so many photos that I would like to share with you, here are a few of them.
Pyxis arachnoides:


















Chelonoidis carbonaria:

























Geochelone elegans:









Malacochersus tortnieri:













And I have some turtles too...
Terrapene ornata:

















Heosemys spinosa:

















Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima:


----------



## Motara's Mom (Jun 30, 2010)

Great pictures. I love the eyes on the one eating the worm.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2010)

Beautiful! You have a very nice collection of turtles and tortoises!


----------



## Isa (Jun 30, 2010)

You have a beautiful reptile family !


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 30, 2010)

Its hard to pick a favorite! What a wonderful variety.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 30, 2010)

What an AWESOME collection!!! You truly have some of the most special species


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 30, 2010)

I love the Heosemys spinosa. Can't say I have ever seen one before, great collection!


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow. You have a dream collection. Are you getting any babies out of the Pyxis yet? They all have such perfect shells. Where are you?


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice collection. Love the eating pics. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Anfi (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you for your comments. 
Tom, we didn't get any Pyxis babies yet but hope to get them in the future. At least our biggest female seems to be ready.

Seiryu
More photos of heosemys spinosa for you:








And some other photos:












Another worm




Vampire eyes


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 1, 2010)

your pulcherrima are so pretty. I don't think I've seen any with that much coloring.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryo (Jul 1, 2010)

Your collection is really exceptional. They are smooth and truly beautiful.....every one of them.


----------



## Anfi (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2010)

I kept trying to figure out what the red spot on his nose was and finally I saw the whole picture! A Fly!!! What a great shot.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 5, 2010)

terryo said:


> Your collection is really exceptional. They are smooth and truly beautiful.....every one of them.



What she said! 



emysemys said:


> I kept trying to figure out what the red spot on his nose was and finally I saw the whole picture! A Fly!!! What a great shot.



Oo yeah! I had to go back and look. Took me a minute to find the rest of the fly's body!


----------



## Laura (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice!!! you could make your OWN calendar!... be sure to submit some of your photos for voting for next years here!


----------

